# What Makes A Bow A Target Bow?



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

You see folks in a lot of these forums that say I don't have a Target Bow, all I have is my Hunting Bow! If I did I would try and shoot Indoor, Field, Target Archery! What makes a Bow a Target Bow? Axle to axle length, brace height, reflex risers, deflex risers, small cams, large cams? Or is a Target Bow just a Bow Painted Pretty Colors ?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Just my thought A target bow you take to a tournament. A hunting bow you take hunting. Your right just pretty but I have seen some pretty ugly ones.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mostly the speed of the bow. Tourny's have max speed and a lot of todays' bows will / can exceed that. without dialing it down and such, one wouldn't be able to play... LOL...

some orgs also have a max poundage too.. although that usually exceeds the max speed etc etc .. and visa -v ... a lot of poundage isn't condusive to maintaining a repeatable consistancy ( scoring).. 




and of course the pretty colors... heheeeee..


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

OK, I'm not an expert, although I've shot for very close to fifty years and still don't have a clue about a lot of things. What I call a target bow is a bow you can shoot very accurately and shoot a lot of shot in a day or whatever format you are shooting regardless of what color it is or how many pounds it is or how fast it shoots. There is one girl on the Russian national team that shoots a Bowtech Destroyer 340 camo and a wrist strap release. Most target shooters in the US wouldn't consider this a decent target set up, but I'd be willing to bet not many could shoot with her. Target archers usually order their bows in colors and usually 50-60lbs. That's all......whatever works for you and you can shoot it all day........I got a brand new Green Alphaelite today that maxes out at 50 lbs. That might be a target bow for an old fart...we'll see.......


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Price and finish!! LOL!!! Of course, ata and brace height and cams and did I mention...pretty colors???


----------



## sawdust2 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hitchhike on NAVADAPRO's reply. Yes ATA, brace height, cams and poundage which add up to COMFORTABLE to shoot and shoot a lot. Also stabilizers, usually multiple, to balance the bow and in my case more weight for a steadier hold. And yes, it has to look good, a little or a lot of bling, keep the dead limb look for hunting. These are are supposed to be fun bows that are shot year round that don't have to shoot four gazillion fps to be considered good.

Good luck

sawdust2


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I own one (1) bow. Tonite when I went to the indoor range it was a Target bow because I shot a Vegas face with it. Next week when Archery season comes back in it will be a Hunting bow, but on Wed. mornings it will have to be a Target bow because I will be shooting Vegas spots with it.
I shoot 54#, 28"DL and 2314 shafts with either 85 or 100 grain heads. My KE is approx. 48ftlbs and that will shoot thru any deer at an ETHICAL max. distance of 25yds.
Charlie


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Finally! A logical individual with a clear and concise understanding of the difference between a hunting bow and a target bow. No difference at all, except what the owner wants to use it for.

And you can bet that the one bow owner knows exactly how to use it. Just like a man with only one gun (how dreadful), you can bet he knows how to shoot it.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I've killed deer with my 50# pretty blue Apex and I've shot target, field, and indoors with my Z7. Neither were the perfect bow for the purpose, but I had fun!!!


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't agree with a lot of the above, some I can agree. I shot long ata bows. But now I'm shooting a 34" ata bow and shooting better scores than before. So the big thing is,,,,, what feels good in your hand. Don't get me wrong, I like longer bows to. I'm shooting a monster 7 and wouldn't trade it for a longer bow [inless it felt better]. So shoot what feels good in your hand


----------



## conggek (Apr 29, 2010)

What I know the max # allow is 60+/- 1lb {MEN} and 50# {WOMEN} for tagret archery by FITA rules. dispite ATA or color


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

My shiny red target bow shoots broadheads better than any bow I ever hunted with, therefore; it became my hunting bow. It retired 7 for 7 on whitetails. I've also shot several 300 scores with my 30.5" A-A hunting bow. Your bow has no idea what you're going to make it become, but it's all up to you what that is.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

I totaly agree with mag41


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Alot of above is correct. But didn't see above that my target bow has a scope. Hunting with a scope alot of time you would never have the time to ajust to set it up for the distance you want to shoot if you were hunting. No one sees you in the bush. Gotta look good at target. Bow matchs stabs which match your hip quiver ect.   Alot of time I take my hunting bow to target but never take my target bow hunting. Save having to resight to shoot different arrows, or ajust poundage for hunting vers target. Add some spice to your life, you will like it. Then you need another one for a bowfishing so you don't get either one all slimmy from fish guts, Then a spare bow don't hurt to have and maybe one to leand to friends when they come over. You getting the idea?


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

My Target bow IS a hunting bow--a blacked-out Bear Truth 2. I just added a scope, spring steel rest and a couple stabilizers. It is also my back-up hunting bow. My main hunting bow is a Ross Cardiac which also doubles as a Hunter-class 3D bow.


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

wheelie said:


> Alot of above is correct. But didn't see above that my target bow has a scope. Hunting with a scope alot of time you would never have the time to ajust to set it up for the distance you want to shoot if you were hunting. No one sees you in the bush. Gotta look good at target. Bow matchs stabs which match your hip quiver ect.   Alot of time I take my hunting bow to target but never take my target bow hunting. Save having to resight to shoot different arrows, or ajust poundage for hunting vers target. Add some spice to your life, you will like it. Then you need another one for a bowfishing so you don't get either one all slimmy from fish guts, Then a spare bow don't hurt to have and maybe one to leand to friends when they come over. You getting the idea?


 But I shoot the Bowhunter Unlimited Class which does not allow any glass in the sight, only pins that may not be moved once scoring starts and only a 12" Stablizer. I also only shoot PSAA rules.
Charlie


----------

